# Paintings



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i kinda felt intrusive posting my stuff on the drawing thread cause they arent exactly drawings, and my post is kinda pic heavy.

these pics are absolute crap, done with my cell phone, cause i cant afford a cam or a scanner, so they are barely visible, washed out and none of the true colors are clear, maybe one day ill be able to afford showing them off in better quality.

this is a watercolor i did of Conan the Barbarian, my betta fish that died last year. he was an amazing creature and i really miss him badly. i fiddled with the image in viewer a bit to try to make it look a little better. 

























here are a some bad shots of a self portrait i did a few years ago done in the style of HR Giger for my semester final at the art institute. its ink, colorpencil and guache on large hot press illustration board. . again i played with the image to try to enhance it, didnt really work tho, i dont have photoshop just a crappy image viewer. if i had my act together and wasnt so poor i could afford to take pics with a normal camera. grrrrrrrrrr..

the inspiration for this peice is yes, im a huge Giger fan, but i made it as a representation of my inner self. feeling completely alien, grotesque here on this planet, but a beautiful queen on my home planet, roaming my biomechanical landscape in solitude. you cant tell from the pics but my body is meant to be see-thru and jelly-like. This is probably my favorite peice but i have many. its been over a year since ive picked up a brush tho..


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Nice :!:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Your giger inspired picture is brilliant, very errie and mysterious


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SleepingBeauty, I do hope you feel compelled to do your art again. It really is such a beautiful reflection of you.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Absolutely fantastic stuff SB. A real talent you have there. Any more we can see ?

(PS - Welcome back Sweetheart..it's been too long..)


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Those are really beautiful, SB!!!!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, you really do have a huge streak of artistic talent!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## fingertingle (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow, I love the first (the original I think?) one of the fish. Betas depress me, they always look so lonely. Anyway - amazing.


----------

